# Swissvax - Elephant leather fat



## RichGall (Aug 28, 2007)

What is Swissvax Elephant leather fat and how good is it and what exactly does it do?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my God!!!!!!!!

Whatever it does I'm sure it isn't neccessary!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol. its bees wax. Ive got some and ive not used it yet. Its not elephant love juice in a tin, for those that dont have it.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

If it is beeswax please do not use it on your car leather as this will not do any good and may ultimately damage the leather.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

A mate of mine used some on the seems and stiching around his seats and in made the leather look shiney and never went away. Until it was wiped off that is. The cleaner and conditioner are very good though.


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't understand, if it isn't any good why do Swissvax sell it


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

merivavxr said:


> Don't understand, if it isn't any good why do Swissvax sell it


Don't think that just because its got Swissvax written on the bottle, its automatically a great product. LOL


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll give it a try on the leather boxes on my parents bike.
It says it will impregnate the leather.
We will see


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

It can only impregnate the leather if it is an aniline style leather that will absorb. 99% of car leathers are not this type but have a protective coating on them.


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

will it take 24 months to show ?:lol:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

gaz, its not branded by swissvax.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

kp 115 said:


> will it take 24 months to show ?:lol:


hmmm is "impregnate" the right word in this context?? :lol:

I reckon its either a dressing or a protector... but fair play to Swissvax - not a word of information about it on the website. TBH it looks like shoe polish to me! There is no way anything sold in a tin like that is going to penetrate the coating on a seat!

Best to hold off judgment until we know more about it though.

Cheers

Sweepy


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks very similar to Renapur to me.
I have a tin and not found a use for the elephant fat...yet! Came in a leather cleaner kit and I too had to ring and ask WTF it was..


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Take a look here:
http://www.colourlock.co.nz/products/leather-preserver/


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Sweepy said:


> hmmm is "impregnate" the right word in this context??... *bla bla bla*
> 
> ...There is no way anything sold in a tin like that...


So you want it in a plastic cup?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

not to be used on the single pigment leather found in 99% of cars. Not unless you want a whole host of work to sort it


----------



## tony_pt (Jan 7, 2008)

this is a wunderful product...

(formulation museum), preserves the surface hides old and precious. It also protects the smooth leather of water and protect from moisture. if you need to repair or recolour yor lether this is an excelent product to aply after that stage.. it´s very dificult to aply but it is the best product for lether in the world, not for young lether, in that will be a waste of product...


----------



## jake_b (Jan 9, 2008)

why don't you just go for LEXOL..one of the best in the market today


----------

